
Some poor black girl in Children’s Hospital has the cure for cancer - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/some-poor-black-girl-in-childrens-hospital-has-the-cure-for-cancer-2df9bb2b14f5
======
grondilu
That's a misleading title if there is any.

TL,DR: "I have this theory, that some poor black girl in Children’s Hospital
has the cure for cancer right now, or at least the potentiality to discover
it, but she will never get the opportunity to, because someone won’t hire her
since they can’t get past the fact that her fucking name is LaQuita."

